# New pictures from around the farm added 7/1/13.



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2013)

Charity loving the greening pasture







Rosie waiting her turn to be milked.






Rosie gets bored and tries to grab the baby wipes.






Nala relaxing 







Nala and Elder. She loves him.





My Square foot veg. garden and back of the chicken coop.(and horse barn)


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 22, 2013)

You have such a beautiful place Glenmar! I like how you've put your garden beds around your chicken coop area!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Beautiful!!! Very nice, I love all the greenery!!! *


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2013)

Canadiannee said:
			
		

> You have such a beautiful place Glenmar! I like how you've put your garden beds around your chicken coop area!


Thanks. I want to replace that silly green fence around the garden with a picket fence. I let the chickens free range in there during the fall and winter.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Your place is really nice.
The cow is too cute


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 23, 2013)

LOL at your goat trying to get the wipes.  Charity it so pretty!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nice!  I love to see pics of other peoples farm/homesteads.  

I too love your gardens near the hen house.


----------



## Beth K. (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, your place looks beautiful.  Is Charity a Highland cow?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Yes, Charity is a Scottish Highland. I will try to post some more pictures later this week.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 13, 2013)

Litter of 7 American Blues.










10 Naragansett Poults with proud Mama.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2013)

*Awww! Love the pics!!! Everything looks lovely!!! *


----------



## stitchcounting (May 14, 2013)

The kits   
I love your garden!


----------



## Animallovers1 (May 15, 2013)

I love your farm


----------



## GLENMAR (May 23, 2013)

My boy Libby








Greenhouse











Field that I need to cut





Green beans and sunflowers in the veg. garden


----------



## terrilhb (May 23, 2013)

I absolutely love your pictures. Your peacock is spectacular. Thank you for sharing. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 23, 2013)




----------



## DonnaBelle (May 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful home place in the country.

You are blessed, even though I'm sure you worked your tail off for it all.

I know I feel that way about our ranch.  It's nothing any city dweller would want I'm sure, but we love the green pastures, and all the farm animals and the birds, oh the birds we have here in Oklahoma.  Red birds, blue birds, sissortail flycatchers, finches, and many more.

Loved seeing all the photos and thanks a lot for posting them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## mtocih (May 25, 2013)

beautiful farm pictures!


----------



## bjjohns (May 26, 2013)

Beautiful farm. Envy you the greenhouse. We just had a second freeze warning in two days, good thing I waited on the tomatoes . . .


----------



## GLENMAR (May 26, 2013)

Thanks. It was overcast that day. Hopefully I will get some pictures on a sunnier day.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 1, 2013)

Mini horse and donkey noses.   








Elvis the mini donkey in the "mini field"








Nala. Resting in the house after a very long brushing session.






View of the barnyard from the back of the house.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's one of the Sebastopols.


----------

